# 481 SL Sizing Questions!



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

I am hoping to get a screaming deal on a 53cm 481 SL but first want to get some sizing advice.

My numbers for traditional geometry (mm):

Seat tube:535
Top tube:545
Seat tube angle:72.8
Head angle: 72.5
Head tube:149
Set back:158
Stem length:110

I'm using the following componets:

DA10
Ritchey Pro Logic WCS bar & stem
Fiz'ik Arione
Look Ergo seatpost

Look 481 SL Geometry:

http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/anglais...e/2004/geom.php 

Seat tube:?
Top tube:548
Seat tube angle:72.5
Head angle: 72
Head tube:149
Set back:159
Stem length:?

Thanks!

Coup


----------

